# Chick Questions



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Here are some chick questions that have been strong in my mind the past few weeks.
*
Heat* - When we get our chicks, the outside temperature will be hot. Around 90 to 95 degrees. Do I still use a heat lamp? If so, can I purchase the clear bulb instead of the red bulb?

*Location* - We will most likely be keeping our brooder in a storage bin in our screened in porch in a shaded area. The porch is predator resistant, however, I am wondering about drafts. Keep in mind that it gets hot here in the south.

*Space* - We are purchasing four chicks. How much space will they need to grow - in the brooder and the coop?

*Health* - I'm so nervous about our new chicks getting sick or weak. One of my chicken keeping friends ordered chicks and one of them was frail, weak, and ill. It soon passed away. How can I prevent them from getting weak/sick?

Thank you guys for being a big help lately answering my questions, no matter how silly.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Heat, yes along with a cheap thermometer. The red bulb is best, hang it over on each corner. The chicks will move away from it if they are hot. Drafts are fine, they would have some drafts under the hen if they were naturally hatched and raised. I think space is 4 ft for each chicken and take a deep breath, even under the best of circumstances a chick will just keel over, but that is usually very rare.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

BTW, I live in Oklahoma and it gets really hot here, too ☺


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wigwam7 said:


> Here are some chick questions that have been strong in my mind the past few weeks.
> *
> Heat* - When we get our chicks, the outside temperature will be hot. Around 90 to 95 degrees. Do I still use a heat lamp? If so, can I purchase the clear bulb instead of the red bulb?
> 
> ...


Your questions are not silly!
I usually put a heat bulb to one side of their brooder and let the chicks tell me what's too hot or cold. If they sleep away from the bulb, it's too hot. If the sleep/stand under the bulb, it's too cold. When the temp is good, they will kind of spread out sleeping where they find it comfortable. If they pant it's too hot.

Drafts are different than a breeze. Drafts will lower their resistance. Open to fresh air is fine. A draft is something like a constant letting in of cold air that is not wanted and can't get away from.

You can tell when they outgrow their brooder-they get bigger. I usually have a grow out rabbit hutch for the first 12 weeks. The coop, well ideally 8x8 plus a safe pen. If the chickens are out every day, you can use a smaller coop. It's important to have ventilation. I personally have a problem with plastic coops. In my setup, I have an enclosed pen, predator proof that's covered and the coop if needed the door can be left open.

chicks should get proper food and water. For the 1st 2 weeks, I myself grind their crumbles down smaller. I also make a small dish of chick feed and water like cream of wheat consistency and give it to them every afternoon. It's like a big treat for them and gets more weight on them.

HAVE CORID or DIMETH for the water now in case of coccidiosis. If you have to buy it, the chicks may not live that long if they are sick. They need to drink it so you may end up sticking their beaks into a tablespoon of the med water. Signs are usually standing still ruffled up. They look sick. That is the most common ailment that kills chicks and young chickens. Medicated feed is a preventative , not a guarantee.

Running around outside is great if in in the shade as needed. If it's cold, they can still go out for a while.

Best thing is to catch ailments quick. Sometimes a chick gets lost in the shuffle and doesn't get to eat . Just beware that they should all be getting plump. It helps to sit and watch your chicks every day so you know what they look like normal. If an ailment can't be fixed, chances are there's nothing you can do. Except for the chick feed mush I give chicks no treats until they are 18 weeks. They need all their nutrients.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks, seminolewind! I will be sure to keep these things in mind. At Meyer Hatchery, they have an option to vaccinate against Merek's. Is that the same as coccidiosis? And if I choose to have them vaccinated against Merek's, should I still use medicated starter feed? And one more thing - do you think it would be okay to purchase a clear heat bulb instead of a red one?

Thanks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wigwam7 said:


> Thanks, seminolewind! I will be sure to keep these things in mind. At Meyer Hatchery, they have an option to vaccinate against Merek's. Is that the same as coccidiosis? And if I choose to have them vaccinated against Merek's, should I still use medicated starter feed? And one more thing - do you think it would be okay to purchase a clear heat bulb instead of a red one?
> 
> Thanks.


Marek's disease and coccidiosis are two different things. I recommend medicated chick starter for chicks. It contains a coccidiostat (amprolium) which helps prevent cocci infection but does not treat an actual cocci infection if it were to occur.
I do not recommend Marek's vaccination nor any other vaccinations. 
Practice strict biosecurity and you will not have to worry about your birds getting diseases.
Do not bring in chicks (nor grown chickens) from swap meets, craigslist, poultry shows, nor the farmer down the road, nor from friends, nor from school. Keep buying new chicks from Meyer if you decide to increase your flock in the future. 
If you handle someone elses chickens, do not handle your chickens afterwards because some diseases can pass from yourself to your chickens. ALWAYS practice personal hygiene and change clothes and shoes before handling your chickens including walking into your chicken pen.
I recommend the infrared (red) bulb. You'll need it in the evening, and at night when temps drop and into the morning hours to keep chicks warm. 
The red bulb is easier on their eyes and they can go to sleep easier. Whereas a white bulb tends to keep them awake and active most of the time. 
I tried one of the white heat bulbs a while back and that was my observation, so I went back to using the red heat bulb.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I buy chicks I have them vaccinated for both Merek's disease and Coccidiosis because they are coming from somewhere else.It only costs a few cents and may save the life of a chick.I'd rather be safe than sorry.If you have them vaccinated do not feed them medicated feed because they cancel each other out and there is no protection against disease.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wigwam7 said:


> Thanks, seminolewind! I will be sure to keep these things in mind. At Meyer Hatchery, they have an option to vaccinate against Merek's. Is that the same as coccidiosis? And if I choose to have them vaccinated against Merek's, should I still use medicated starter feed? And one more thing - do you think it would be okay to purchase a clear heat bulb instead of a red one?
> 
> Thanks.


GET THE MAREK'S VACCINE! I have lost count of how many chickens/chicks I've lost to Marek's. Once one chicken (not from a hatchery or your own hatch) brings it in, it never leaves. It's very sad. I had a whole hatch of 10 go paralyzed and die of Marek's that was in my flock -before I realized I had it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> When I buy chicks I have them vaccinated for both Merek's disease and Coccidiosis because they are coming from somewhere else.It only costs a few cents and may save the life of a chick.I'd rather be safe than sorry.If you have them vaccinated do not feed them medicated feed because they cancel each other out and there is no protection against disease.


It's not Marek's you cancel out with medicated feed. I think you meant that if you vaccinate for coccidiosis, medicated feed will cancel it out.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

I have a question. I got three chicks from a chicken mill in my area. The chicks look bright eyed and fairly healthy and I am guessing about 2 wks old. Can I still vaccinate them for Mareks? I have them in quarantine right now so my others are safe. I have had them for a week now, and so far, so good. They are starting to act like normal chicks now and I would hate to lose them at this late date.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

oldhen2345 said:


> I have a question. I got three chicks from a chicken mill in my area. The chicks look bright eyed and fairly healthy and I am guessing about 2 wks old. Can I still vaccinate them for Mareks? I have them in quarantine right now so my others are safe. I have had them for a week now, and so far, so good. They are starting to act like normal chicks now and I would hate to lose them at this late date.


The Marek's vaccine can only be administered to 1 day old chicks,if I remember correctly.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Marek's disease and coccidiosis are two different things. I recommend medicated chick starter for chicks. It contains a coccidiostat (amprolium) which helps prevent cocci infection but does not treat an actual cocci infection if it were to occur.
> I do not recommend Marek's vaccination nor any other vaccinations.
> Practice strict biosecurity and you will not have to worry about your birds getting diseases.
> Do not bring in chicks (nor grown chickens) from swap meets, craigslist, poultry shows, nor the farmer down the road, nor from friends, nor from school. Keep buying new chicks from Meyer if you decide to increase your flock in the future.
> ...


I had been using the red heat lamp in the past. I saw something called the Mama HP cave and have tried it- I like it better. I just made a form from hardwire cloth about 1 ft deep and 2 ft across and bent it down on each side so it stands about 4-5 inches above the floor. I put a heating pad over it














and put it in a pillowcase. Bungied it to secure it and put it in the brooder. I put a towel on top to keep it clean. The heating pad stays on all the time- you need to be sure to use that option. Anyway, the chicks go in and out as they feel the need for heat like with a hen. As they get older, you can raise the cave on wood blocks and decrease the heat. Anyway, I have used it on two different sets of chicks and all seem to like it- once you show them where the heat is.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That sounds really nice and more natural.I may try that next time.I always put a box in the brooder so the chicks can get away from the light.Yours combines the heat and dark place.Great idea!!!


----------

